# Free for Pickup - Neo. Shamrock Adult & Riccia



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Location: Westchester County, NY

I did a trimming/replanting on my 65g Peninsula today and cut off a Neo. Shamrock pup that has since outgrew it's mother and the space in the tank. The colors on this Brom are pretty nice. I also ordered too much Riccia for my viv so I have a small handful of that left too. It's free for pickup but if you have any plant cuttings to trade then feel free to bring something. 

PM me to arrange pickup. First come, first serve.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I also have 4 bags of excelsior... not sure if anyone still uses that stuff but it's also free for pickup.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Mitch,
Where in Westchester are you located?
Froggies3


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Mitch
If you are coming to WP, I'm interested in the brim and riccia. 
J


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

JeremyHuff said:


> Mitch
> If you are coming to WP, I'm interested in the brim and riccia.
> J


I'll be away sadly. If you're in the area though feel free to stop by and pick them up.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone want any of this stuff? The plants will probably die soon if no one buys them. I have no where to put them.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I would love to take them off your hands, but I am half a country away from you.  I would love it if you would ship.


----------



## WinifredBarkle (Dec 9, 2012)

10.5 hour drive for me.  Would you consider shipping and I'll pay you for it? I could always use more broms, and excelsior. lol


----------

